# How much do you pay for the gym?



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I went last night with a pal and payed £4 which I thought was pretty decent!

Really well equipped too.

If i were to pay yearly it would be £265 which, my initial thoughts were wow that's alot but it isn't really when you think about it.

Just looking for other peoples opinions and how much they pay.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats pretty good TBH - I pay £60 a month !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

12.50 a month for a gym in Glasgow, its the veternary schools gym in the Garscube estate and is better equiped than some of the LA Fitness stuff around here plus its all ruddy students. 

I am hurting today though got tuna pasta for lunch cannot wait!!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

£25 a month for me


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Mine is £35 a month mate


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

£12.99 a month


----------



## leigh258 (May 20, 2010)

£40per month


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to pay £12 a month at E/Dumbartonshire Council gym, but cancelled once i got P90X as thats the best workout i have don in a long time and i dont need to leave the house.

I used to pay £60 a month for the one that used to be across from the Hilton in Glasgow (cant remember the name)


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> I used to pay £12 a month at E/Dumbartonshire Council gym, but cancelled once i got P90X as thats the best workout i have don in a long time and i dont need to leave the house.
> 
> I used to pay £60 a month for the one that used to be across from the Hilton in Glasgow (cant remember the name)


P90X for me too, I'm on my final week. I'm 44, and now in the best shape I've been in years

Nige


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

£45 per month for me at Fitness First.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

nilitara said:


> P90X for me too, I'm on my final week. I'm 44, and now in the best shape I've been in years
> 
> Nige


Im on week 3 (for the second time as failed miserably last week) but already see the changes and feel but more full of life, much more stamina, already feeling the best i have in a long time :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nature is free...no need for a gym (IMO)

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

£600 a year for kickboxing


----------



## EvanB (Nov 2, 2011)

I pay about £35 which I thought was pretty decent until I saw the other replies.....


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> I used to pay £12 a month at E/Dumbartonshire Council gym, but cancelled once i got P90X as thats the best workout i have don in a long time and i dont need to leave the house.
> 
> I used to pay £60 a month for the one that used to be across from the Hilton in Glasgow (cant remember the name)





nilitara said:


> P90X for me too, I'm on my final week. I'm 44, and now in the best shape I've been in years
> 
> Nige


i seen this on telly is it really that good do you follow a particular diet. im a fat sod and could do with sorting myself out lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I pay £44 a month for me and swmbo.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

quit the gym, joined my local British Military fitness class, got some kettle bells and about to start P90X.

Good times.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

some of those prices are insane  I used to pay £50 a month for kickboxing though.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

P4ULT said:


> i seen this on telly is it really that good do you follow a particular diet. im a fat sod and could do with sorting myself out lol.


Yeah there is a particular diet with it, i slightly alter it for my, but dependin on your current weight/body mass you have a certain calorie intake.

all to do with ratios:

first month is 60% protien 20% carbs 20% fat
second month is 40% Protien 40% carbs 20% fat
third month is 20% Protien 60% Carbs and 20% fat

Everything i have read about it is very positive and my mother and myself lost half a stone in the first week...but the diet is what im struggling with the most.....


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Yeah there is a particular diet with it, i slightly alter it for my, but dependin on your current weight/body mass you have a certain calorie intake.
> 
> all to do with ratios:
> 
> ...


is it because its not enough food or simply what you are allowed. i may give this a go


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

P4ULT said:


> is it because its not enough food or simply what you are allowed. i may give this a go


I think its more a shock to the system, going from eating chocolate, take aways non stop to a proper diet, i just miss the taste of bad fatty things lol

But last week i failed and had coke, chocolate and pizza but it tasted soo good lol but restarted the week again which is a shame as i was exccited about finishing in the second week of 2012


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> nature is free...no need for a gym (IMO)
> 
> :thumb:


I think you'll find "Dodgy Dave" will be slappin a tax on that, and of course "southern" air will be more expensive that in is up north..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

We charge £3.50 a session PAYG or £26 per month gym and £32 gym and classes...

I guess we're a little cheap!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

£35 each for me and the missus at Total fitness. No joining fee or contract and just over the road from work so easy to get to with no travel expense involved. 
Left the DW in Wigan because that was a 6 month contract and £38 each a month plus the stop start commute across town to get there.
Used to go to our local "spit n saw dust gym" a few years ago which was £5 a week


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

£120 pm family membership


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

£300 a year for the gym and £300 a year for kickboxing


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

£36.50 a month for me but will be moving to the local council gym/pool when it opens as it's just had a multi million ££ makeover and that should be around £27.50 for gym and swim


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

£25 per month - Target Fitness, gym, swim & sauna.

I can use various fitness facilities in the Stockport area.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

£38 p.m for the DW gym here in Swindon


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

£70 a month for Davidlloyds but I get access to all their gyms round the country and europe which is handy when working away


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

£16 a month at puregym.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

My gym (Nuffield) is at my work. I pay £30 a month which includes classes, towels etc. Not bad for the middle of London!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

£47 per month for Bannatyne's Cardiff. In fact, I'll be heading there in about 30 minutes!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies people.


----------



## sotonjames (Aug 5, 2007)

I paid £350 for 36 months membership at citygym in southampton.

works out just under a tenner a month for full peak membership.


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

£17 a month for me at fitness first in inverness


----------



## EvanB (Nov 2, 2011)

I know a couple people who tried out a local gym for half off by getting a deal on groupon. They were able to try the gym out before signing up for a membership. I wish I had done that because now I feel like I'm kind of stuck at my gym.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I pay £35 a month for AB Salute gym in romford.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nothing, i do it all at home.

Spent £450 on a power rack & bench (Approx. a year’s gym costs, plus hidden costs, fuel, wear & tear on your vehicle, time wasted going to & fro, drinks if you buy from the machines etc...) the kit is all mine & i can train when i want :thumb:

If you’re really into your weight training, buying your own kit is much more viable & the kit will last a lifetime :thumb:

Total cost/investment when i get my Olympic weights set this Christmas £799 = less than two years gym costs?


----------

